# My "HERO" Jupiter 2 build.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW!! Like it!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Nicely done. Reminds me of when they had to do the hard landing to work on the engines (3rd Season IIRC). Do the landing gear work? I've been holding off on my Jupiter build until I can figure the food pad hatch mechanics.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Just so Awesome! Captain, what changes did you make to the kit to get it to represent the 4 foot? You mentioned the scanner in the dome, the scrim and set behind the main viewport. I can see how you changed the landing gear panels to not sit flush with the lower hull. Did you need to change the shape of the saucer to make it more accurate?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Just so Awesome! Captain, what changes did you make to the kit to get it to represent the 4 foot? You mentioned the scanner in the dome, the scrim and set behind the main viewport. I can see how you changed the landing gear panels to not sit flush with the lower hull. Did you need to change the shape of the saucer to make it more accurate?


Many Thanks! No Changes to the saucer itself...pretty bang on! Here's what I did.

Spinning scanner in upper bubble(NO blinking lights) The scanner reflects the lights inside the model and outside it.

The exterior hatch was filled in and sanded smooth.

The Derelict interior(scrim) was done per the actual miniature and not Idealized. It's NOT a semi circle with lines. It's actually pretty crude. I did it by using a still from my Blu Ray of the Derelict.

Three scratch built computers seen in the main viewport...They need to be almost barely visible not up where they are in the kit.

Landing Gear...I am currently working on working retractable landing gear. Currently they can be easily removed and or added.

Fusion core. This was the biggest challenge in that I constructed the mechanism myself. I wanted to replicate exactly the originals. None of the commercially available kits are correct.
It's a mechanical Fusion core, six lights that spin(along with the upper bubble scanner) at any speed needed. The on/off switch is easily accessible via a removable Space Pod hatch.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think I still have photos of inside the Hero 4 footer in my photos here. You can see how the footpad doors slide out of the way before the legs drop.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, Mark, I just want to say again what a HUGE difference there is between a LED 'chaser light' fusion core and the mechanical, practical, analog, physical (pick your fave  ) spinning arms with lights fusion core. Having the spinning arms just gives all the needed 'fill' and 'delay' and 'highlight' that's required for a true to the filming miniature appearance. 

It's a shame that such realism comes at the cost of an interior, or at lease seems to. OTOH there's much to be said about the 'look' of the scrim shadow. Like the minimal interior of the Flying Sub, it's more about the IMPRESSION than the actual detail. 

Mind, one could go quite insane trying to map out just how that 'shadow' is being thrown and just what lighting is supposed to be generating that from the ceiling detail. 

(actually, in hindsight as I type this, I think it's not meant to be a shadow, I think it's meant to be a representation of the actual girders of the set interior seen obliquely)

I wish you luck with the operating landing gear. I think you'll have to scratch build the entire thing as I don't think the kit plastic can handle the weight. I do wonder, based on the remains of the mechanism found, if it wasn't a case of the legs being designed for one operation (either extend or retract) and they just reversed the film to show the other aspect. I sort of lean to the idea that is was designed to retract and the extending was done with reversing the shot. I can be argued out of this. 

(why do I think this? It's the covers over the landing feet. Making those work seems tricky but if all they have to do is snap closed, that's easy. The bike brake wire would be used just to 'set' the doors prior to shooting, when "action!" is called the legs fold up, trips a release and *snap* goes the doors)

Anyway, again, GREAT job. It looks so beautiful. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow! Many thanks Steve for the kind remarks! I really appreciate it sir. This model was a labour of love for me. Ever since I saw the 4'Filming model I wanted to make it! Having built...several full interior Jupiter 2s, I really wanted to make a model of the model. The lighting was crucial! The engine had to be correct. Although I had used commercially available lighting kits for years(nothing wrong with that), AND after approaching several vendors to replicate the look of the actual lighting, being told "it can't be done", I endeavored to make my own! which I am quite happy with!

The interior issue doesn't bother me at all. I may use a full interior and scratch build the exterior of the full size crashed Jupiter 2. Since the interior is basically the full size set.

Of course, the next step for me is the fully retractable, remote controlled able to hold the model up, landing gear. Although I have been working on it by using the Jupiter 2 Autopsy video, It will be a while when it's finished.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd recommend using a jackshaft system to raise and lower the legs. It has lots of power, and doesn't take up much space.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Is something wrong with the photo albums? I tried to get some photos of the Jupiter 2 Hero insides, and it says not found...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Y3a said:


> I'd recommend using a jackshaft system to raise and lower the legs. It has lots of power, and doesn't take up much space.


I think that's probably the best option, as the jackshaft 'locks' and thus you should avoid sag. It's lucky that they didn't want 'snap action' quick deploying landing gear (or did it, seen sans the overcranked camera slowing the action down?) so a jackshaft should be able to replicate the 'as seen' speed.

I still lean to thinking there needs to be like metal construction to the legs (shaft, 'gear cover', foot, hinges), maybe using a plastic facing over it for detail. I think the plastic kit legs are fine for display but just won't be strong enough if they are made movable. 

That's kind of the bugaboo. One might be able to install the practical analog lighting for the fusion core in a model with a full detail interior (but I think you lose the spinning antenna) but no way can the gear retraction mechanism fit as well. 

BUT! This build does not have the restriction of a detailed interior so much of the internal volume is readily available. I can't wait to see what Mark comes up with!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I think that's probably the best option, as the jackshaft 'locks' and thus you should avoid sag. It's lucky that they didn't want 'snap action' quick deploying landing gear (or did it, seen sans the overcranked camera slowing the action down?) so a jackshaft should be able to replicate the 'as seen' speed.
> 
> I still lean to thinking there needs to be like metal construction to the legs (shaft, 'gear cover', foot, hinges), maybe using a plastic facing over it for detail. I think the plastic kit legs are fine for display but just won't be strong enough if they are made movable.
> 
> ...


Thanks again! I will probably use brass for the gear and base it on my current "hero" gear I have been using. The Hero gear is from Paragrafx and is excellent...It was based on the real miniatures gear and not the full size gear that comes with the kit. Ron Gross designed it.

Ill have the gear cut in brass. But Again, I have a full plate with other builds right now, but have begun the preliminary research. I won't be happy until it's perfect, like I did with the fusion core. Man what I could do with a 4' model!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------

